# Is it really hard to get EU Blue Card?



## Rombuju

I am a 31 years old computer engineer who worked on various platforms including mobile application development. I have accepted 54k offer in Berlin for mobile development and after getting to embassy I learned that company got a normal work permit for me (paragraph 39) so they couldn't convert it to EU Blue Card (they tried it themselves without my request)I thought that 54>47 + university degree + my work experience is enough. I mailed the company and they told me they could not and cannot do anything and whichever company I apply I will get the same permit. I do not understand it. There really isn't anything that the employer has to do while getting a permit for me (ZAV)? Is it really that hard? Should I have a Prof degree to get one? Is it at least as hard as O1 visa of USA?

I have no one to ask so I really need your help.

Thank you,
Can


----------



## _shel

Of course it is hard, it's only for the most highly skilled.

Is your degree equivalent to a German degree? is your job in a shortage occupation? 

BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Blue Card EU


----------



## Rombuju

Thank you _shel for you reply.

I have checked that my university degree is equivalent to a German degree ( I checked the official site that allows to check equivalency by entering the name of the graduated non-EU university ).

The position is Senior Mobile developer for Apple platforms and when necessary helping on Windows Phone and Android as I am experienced on them too.

I checked the link you have shared today and I couldn't find a single reason that I don't qualify :/


----------



## _shel

*
How can I obtain an EU Blue Card?*

If you are currently outside Germany, you apply to the competent German foreign mission for a visa for the purpose of employment before you enter Germany. This basically also applies in cases in which visa-free entry would otherwise have been possible; see the next sub-section for details of exceptions. You should under no circumstances enter Germany with a tourist visa, as this type of visa can only be changed to a residence title in exceptional cases. As a rule, it is otherwise necessary to leave and then re-enter the country. The visa for the purpose of employment entitles you to enter Germany and then to apply to the competent foreigners authority for your place of residence for the EU Blue Card. You can find the contact details of the German foreign missions worldwide here:
Auswärtiges Amt - Webseiten der Auslandsvertretungen


----------

